# Did Someone say Bud Porn



## Hushpuppy (Apr 19, 2012)

I am sooo thrilled with my first official harvest from my *"Stealth cabinets". *I just started today with the first phase of harvesting my Burmese Kush, Blue Mystic, and Bluehell. I only had time to take the bigger tops off the BuKu and the lone Blueberry Punch(which is a hold-over from the "grow-lab"). It took me a better part of the day to cut and trim these beasty buds   Behold the Buku buds :icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 19, 2012)

I got a few more pics to throw in for your viewing pleasure :hubba: And a couple pics from the cabinet that I haven't started harvesting yet


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 19, 2012)

You're torturing me brother. You're torturing me lol.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 19, 2012)

:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice pouch fillin material, very nice job.

BWD


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2012)

nice buds hush


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2012)

Enjoy that buku, I sure do.

Looks great, congrats.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 19, 2012)

Forgot to mention (thought it was understood), but great stuff, awesome. Very inspiring too! Keep up the great work! And thanks for sharing the pics. I'm psyched about possibly achieving something near as good someday.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice Hushpuppy.  You got a smoke report?  Looks like dank from here.  Stay safe bro.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats man ... Looks good :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys  I haven't tried the smoke yet as this is my first grow with these strains but I can't wait to try it. It sure smells dank


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 20, 2012)

Is that a bud growing out of the fan leaf? WHOA!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah that is a bud growing out of the center of a fan leaf. It is not too unusual but doesn't happen a lot. I forgot to mention that the pic of the "bud-leaf" is from the Blueberry Punch that I have been growing for some time now. That is the second time that has happened with that strain.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2012)

You have a mighty green thumb hushpuppy. Ide bet you could pull sizable buds off the roots if you had too.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 26, 2016)

How Did t Smoke


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2016)

Very good ,,he has been high for 4yrs. Lol


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 26, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Very good ,,he has been high for 4yrs. Lol



I think He will get a kick out of it Hopper.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 28, 2016)

OL johnny digging in the archives!  Haha


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2016)

Looking bomb HP!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 30, 2016)

I guarantee every trichome has been smoked already



...years ago!   Lmao


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 30, 2016)

trillions of atoms said:


> I guarantee every trichome has been smoked already
> 
> 
> 
> ...years ago!   Lmao


----------

